# super pretty crystal paterns on these one ounce + bars



## Jimmi (Sep 1, 2012)

We were pouring purified silver from the cell into the one troy ounce molds today. And the purity was so high that we've got the beautiful crystal patterns that Lou was talking about in my last post of the 10 ounce bars. As these things cooled in the mold my friend Bob and I were so excited! OH How I love doing this stuff! Thanks again for all the help from everyone involved with this wonderful forum...


----------



## Jimmi (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey close up of one of my favorites.


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 1, 2012)

Stunning! Nice work! 8)


----------



## element47.5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Very, very cool looking bars! Nice!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Sep 1, 2012)

Some of the nicest bars I have recently seen...

Scott


----------

